# FR: devoir - futur antérieur



## Aline_a

I can't get the meaning of the verb *devoir in the futur antérieur*.

How would you translate that into English?


J'aurai dû aller à l'école.
Tu auras dû faire quelque chose.
Il aura dû dire bonjour.

Nous aurons dû aller à l'école
Vous aurez dû faire quelque chose
Ils auront dû dire bonjour.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Aline,

Avant de répondre… pourriez-vous nous donner ces exemples au pluriel ?


----------



## Aline_a

Ça y est!


----------



## Maître Capello

The futur antérieur has several uses. We cannot give you a meaninful answer if you don't provide the context. Please therefore give us the full context.

Anyway, see also the following existing threads:
FR: futur + futur antérieur
FR: futur simple / futur antérieur
FR: futur antérieur récapitulatif et de probabilité


----------



## Aline_a

How would it be in this exemple?

*J'aurai* *dû mettre* la carte grise au nom de ma société agricole comme cela, je n'aurai pas eu besoin de permis pour conduire.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Aline,

Si je vous ai demandé, dans ma première réponse, de mettre les formes plurielles… c'est que je me doutais bien qu'une confusion était possible (d'ailleurs, vous ne l'avez pas faite : vos formes de futur antérieur au pluriel sont correctes).

Mais, ici, et je vais parler sous contrôle de Me Capello, votre exemple ne relève pas d'un futur antérieur : ce n'est pas le mode indicatif / futur antérieur qui convient, mais le mode conditionnel / passé I :

J'aur*ais* dû mettre… je n'aura*is* pas eu…

Le futur antérieur dans le mode indicatif, surtout avec le verbe "devoir" , ne me semble pas être si fréquent.

Quelques exemples : 

- Il aura fait beau aujourd'hui ( = il a fait beau aujourd'hui)
- Ils auront pu partir avant ( = il est possible que...)

C'est compliqué… et à voir effectiement au cas par cas.


----------



## Aline_a

I see that it isn't so frequent and a lot of French Speaker confuse them. That is where the question comes from.  I would like to learn expecifically about the verb "*devoir*" in "*futur antérieur (Indicatif)*.

Do you remember any exemple when you would use it?


----------



## OLN

• Exemple inventé :_ Il aura dû batailler pour obtenir ce qu'il voulait. _
Autant dire :_ Il lui a fallu batailler pour... _ou_ Il aura bataillé pour..._

• Exemples dans la littérature, où le futur antérieur exprime aussi une condition préalable :
-_ *On aura dû s'assurer,* avant de placer le couvercle , de la profondeur de la boîte, afin de ne la pas couper trop près du fond, _(il aura fallu s'assurer/on se sera assuré)
_- Il représentera aussi l'acte de réquisition qu'*il aura dû faire signifier* à son conjoint,
- Les candidats pour être inscrits sur cette liste *auront dû justifier* (...), à notre ministère de la marine qu'il sont âgé de dix-huit ans au moins._

Encore une fois, c'est à toi de nous donner le contexte, pour qu'on comprenne ce que tu veux dire .
Quelle est la phrase en anglais que tu souhaites traduire en utilisant par le futur antérieur ?


----------



## Aline_a

OLN said:


> Quelle est la phrase en anglais que tu souhaites traduire en utilisant par le futur antérieur ?



I don't want to translate any sentence specifically. I want to learn *how to use* *"devoir" in the futur antérieur*.


----------



## OLN

How would you use it if not in a sentence in a particular context?


----------



## Aline_a

I mean I don't have a sentence in English, which I want to translate into French.
I want to *learn *How French people use it in real life.

For exemple, the sentence *you *gave me.

_- Les candidats pour être inscrits sur cette liste *auront dû justifier* (...), à notre ministère de la marine qu'il sont âgé de dix-huit ans au moins._

How to translate this into English?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Aline,

Le problème est que le futur antérieur français, et en particulier quand il implique un verbe comme "devoir" ou "pouvoir", ne se traduit pas nécessairement par un futur antérieur en anglais : les verbes anglais modaux me semblent pouvoir y suppléer de façon beaucoup plus naturelle.

Ainsi, dans l'exemple que vous reprenez, "_auront dû justifier_", je pense qu'on utilisera plus volontiers une formulation basée sur "_must have_".


----------



## Aline_a

That is what I look for, how to express the *same idea *in English. Not the same tense.

So...

Ils auront dû justifier...
They must have to justify...


Would that be the case?


----------



## olivier68

Je ne suis pas sûr, mais plusieurs solutions a priori :

may / must (be able to) / can (be able to ) attest/warrant/prove that...


----------



## arundhati

What about "they will have had to justify..." ?


----------



## OLN

Aline_a said:


> That is what I look for, how to express the *same idea *in English. Not the same tense.
> So...
> Ils auront dû justifier...
> They must have to justify...
> Would that be the case?


Peux-tu expliquer ta traduction  ? L'infinitif  "they must have to justify" ne me semble pas grammatical. 
Ne penses-tu pas que c'est "they must have justif*ied*" comme proposé par olivier68 ou "they will have to have justified" si tu trouves cela élégant ?
Cf. have to + future perfect ; I will have to have written

As-tu commencé par lire les fils dont on t'a donné les liens ?  Extrait :


Outsider said:


> It's very simple, and like in English. Only the names change:
> je parlerai (futur simple) -- I will speak (simple future)
> j'aurai parlé (futur antérieur) -- I will have spoken (future perfect)


----------



## Aline_a

OLN said:


> Peux-tu expliquer ta traduction ?



I have no Idea. I want to *learn *it.  
He just said "Must have".


----------



## Aline_a

The thread they posted don't helps me, because what I look for is about the verb povoir.

I thought it would be simple. I just needed someone to tell me how to say this in English.


----------



## Aline_a

How to translate this into English?

_*On aura dû s'assurer,* avant de placer le couvercle , de la profondeur de la boîte, afin de ne la pas couper trop près du fond_ .


----------



## olivier68

Proposal for that very specific example:  _Before doing anything, it will/should/must be ensured/assured that..._
Les verbes modaux remplissent bien leur rôle ici.


----------



## OLN

Les formes passive "it should be + participe passé" et "it will be + participe passé" sont des formes _passives_ pas tout à fait fidèles au futur antérieur _il *aura été* vérifié._



Aline_a said:


> He just said "Must have".


Certes, mais ça n'explique pas l'infinitif "they must have to justify".  Olivier68 sous-entendait "must have *+ *past participle" comme en français.
Si tu n'as aucune idée, c'est peut-être parce que tu hésites sur la construction du _future perfect_  ?

_On aura dû s'assurer, avant de placer le couvercle, de..._​_ Before placing the lid, you must have made sure,of the... / You must have checked the... _(ça fait instinctivement penser à un futur antérieur récapitulatif ou de probabilité, non ?)​_You will have made sure of.../ You will have checked... = On se sera assuré de..._​
Je continue à me demander comment t'est venue cette question sur l'emploi plutôt rare du verbe _devoir_ au futur antérieur.


----------



## olivier68

_"l'emploi plutôt rare du verbe devoir au futur antérieur."_
---> c'est bien là le cœur du problème !  ;-)


----------



## Aline_a

OLN said:


> _On aura dû s'assurer, avant de placer le couvercle, de...
> Before placing the lid, you must have made sure,of the...
> You must have checked the..._



That is what I was looking for.
Thank you!


----------



## moustic

For "On aura dû s'assurer..." I can make a closer suggestion: "They will have had to check..."
...but I can only repeat what's already been said: these structures are extremely rare and are usually replaced by simpler forms / work arounds.


----------



## JClaudeK

moustic said:


> For "On aura dû s'assurer..." I can make a closer suggestion: "They will have had to check..."


On pourrait dire aussi (c'est beaucoup plus fréquent que _"on aura dû ..... "_) : "il faudra s'être assuré"

Autres exemples
en raison du redécoupage de la carte des régions [.....] _il faudra s'être inscrit_* au 31 décembre 2014
*= on aura dû s'inscrire

Au préalable, _il faudra s'être acquitté_* de l'abonnement mensuel
_*= _on aura dû s’acquitter

Avant le 1er renouvellement, _il faudra s'être présenté_* aux épreuves de l'ep1 et de l'ep3 du CAP 
*= on aura dû se présenter

Le plus souvent, c'est du langage administratif ..........


----------



## Aline_a

Thank you, JClaudeK!
This make me understand even better!


----------



## OLN

moustic said:


> For "On aura dû s'assurer..." I can make a closer suggestion: "They will have had to check..."
> ...but I can only repeat what's already been said: these structures are extremely rare and are usually replaced by simpler forms / work arounds.


Double merci, moustic. Ce n'est pas faute de le répéter ! Ça semble enfin être compris, mais on aura écrasé le moustique à coups de bulldozer.


----------

